# Funny Candid



## saulmr (Jan 5, 2006)

My sister in law does not like to be photographed, she's always making funny faces so I don't get her, I just had to take this one.


----------



## shandie8 (Jan 5, 2006)

shes beautiful though! thats an awesome pic


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

shandie8 said:
			
		

> shes beautiful though! thats an awesome pic


ditto. she should model.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 8, 2006)

Cute pic and I agree she is very beautiful!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 8, 2006)

that is hilarious!  She is still beautiful though - just like everyone says


----------



## PaulJMcCain (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice portrait shot


----------



## inneist (Jan 13, 2006)

Delicious! The spontaneity is there. An apt capture that has made the moment memorable.


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 13, 2006)

So unfortunate that some of the most beautiful human specimens out there just do not want their picture taken.  I love this shot. Rotten shame she doesn't appear in many more pictures. If I looked like that you'd have to keep pushing me out of the way from in front of your lens 'cause i'd be blocking the landscape you're trying to shoot


----------

